# Dive Watches



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

Some of my divers errrr, diving!














































R


----------



## EddyW (Feb 13, 2010)

That watch is far too big for the fish.

Nice to SEE watches used for what they're made for.

EDD


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

EddyW said:


> Nice to SEE watches used for what they're made for.


I agree! I really want to try it out with my dive watches too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Ralphy, that first shot looks cold and deep!

The Seiko 600m with the 'cudas is a superb shot..

Thanks for sharing.....

My mrs gets the hump if I try to photograph my watches while diving ... :bag:


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Very cool pics, the watch looks fantastic


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

jasonm said:


> My mrs gets the hump if I try to photograph my watches while diving ... :bag:


Don't take her then. :wink2: 

Some more from the vault:











R


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Heres my contribution....

You can just see the Conch getting the hump with me resting my watches on its shell and running off


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

jasonm said:


> My mrs gets the hump if I try to photograph my watches while diving ... :bag:


 :tongue2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Why didnt I spot that?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice to see Divers actually getting wet.







Nice Breitling on Toshi BTW. (Second pic)


----------



## ralphy (Nov 24, 2008)

BlueKnight said:


> Nice Breitling on Toshi BTW. (Second pic)


VERY well spotted!

R


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now they are great pictures :notworthy:


----------

